# DIY fiberglass BG



## Cheesehead (Feb 18, 2006)

Anyone ever try a fiberglass background? I am interested in a DIY BG, however just set up a tank and would be unable to displace fish to cure a concrete version. Just researching some options, I may have to wait but if there are other non toxic options I might jump on it. Thanks for any replies.

Tony


----------



## orcy (Sep 21, 2005)

i was gonna make a foam/concrete background, but was worried about the curing time. i'm very impatient.

so instead of concrete i decided to cover the foam with fibreglass. it worked fine, except the resin i used ate away the foam slowly, so basically i ended up with a very vauge representation of what i had carved in the foam. didn't bother me though, and i think it looks good now that there is a little algae growing on it. i tried to stick gravel and sand to it using excess resin, but that didn't work too well, and occasionally it comes off. but all in all, i was happy with the result. if I can find a pic later i'll try and post it.

cheers


----------



## trigger (Sep 6, 2002)

I know of one person that used a natural rock formation as a base to create his fiberglass background on. He made the rocks greasy, applied the fiber and the resin a couple of ties and removed the finished background from it. I'll see if I can find the link.

About the curing of a concrete background, you don't need to do that in your tank. Any lace where it is in contact with water will do. Put it out in the rain or keep it wet in any place or way will do the trick. It's a process that has nothing to do with your tank, just with the fact the concrete is kept wet for a while.


----------



## Ulmo (Aug 10, 2005)

You can find a Fiberglass DYI Backround here

I believe it is the same Peter mentioned.


----------



## _Q_ (Oct 4, 2005)

The best way I saw to create a FG background is by shaping sand, covering it with a blanket (to prevent the epoxy from running), adding epoxy resin and fibreglass. After the resin has set you can remove the sand and let the resin cure. This takes up to 1 week.
Epoxy does not rot in water. Polyester does rot. The fibres that are released are not good for the fish. You could seal the polyester with a top coat to avoid the rot, but you'd need to do that on both sides. So you'd need a lot more material, even though it's cheaper.
By adding pigment to the epoxy you don't need to paint it at all. Throwing sand on the epoxy does provide a very nice texture.


----------



## trigger (Sep 6, 2002)

Ulmo said:


> You can find a Fiberglass DYI Backround here
> I believe it is the same Peter mentioned.


YES that's the one. Thanks, I could not find it anymore...


----------



## Cheesehead (Feb 18, 2006)

thanks for all the info, I think I might find the material and give it a shot once the weather warms up. It is a little cold for me to be doing this right now but I am definitely going to give it a shot this spring... I will keep everyone posted on how it turns out... Thanks for the help


----------



## lomax (Nov 14, 2003)

cool link, i did it diffrently. with real rocks as i wanted a very rocky wall like a pile of rubble. I paintedmine with colored sand found at a craft store, it is safe as it is made for kids projects so the coloringis non toxic.


----------



## Cheesehead (Feb 18, 2006)

lomax, do you have anything written as to what materials you used and how you constructed your BG?


----------



## lomax (Nov 14, 2003)

i used the cheap bondo resin, and layers of bondo and sand mixture.


----------



## ziyad (Nov 23, 2007)

i never got down to trying it, but did some homework.
if im not mistaken, you can use epoxy resin as it does not eat away at the foam. havent tried it like i said, but so i've been told.
For those of you in durbs, try KZN polymers. :thumb:


----------



## Aussie_cichlid (May 12, 2007)

wow, my brother is a boat rebuilder by trade, and is totally amazing with his fibreglass repairs / works (( repaired a few front bumpers on hs car hahah)

i was going to post a question asking about fibreglass backgrounds, as i was a bit worried about making a 8 foot long conrete background,  but im glad to see it can be done

thanks


----------



## lomax (Nov 14, 2003)

this is picture of my fiberglass background, i wish i took more pics when i had it but i did not think i would be moving so soon and have to cut the tank up.


----------



## Aussie_cichlid (May 12, 2007)

wow lomax, how the **** did you make that


----------



## Aussie_cichlid (May 12, 2007)

wow lomax, how the **** did you make that


----------



## Aussie_cichlid (May 12, 2007)

wow lomax, how the **** did you make that


----------



## lomax (Nov 14, 2003)

it was my post and beam tank, i did a post on it but it is so old that most if not all the pictures are dead.

it is not hard to do a nice fiberglass background, it very much like making a plaster cast.


----------



## ziyad (Nov 23, 2007)

Ditto!!!!!!!! ?????????? I'd also like to know!


----------

